# Whats up



## 72 Virgins (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys. Im Nate. Whats up?

I am joining you from the worst place on earth, Southern Maryland. Im originaly from Washington and dying to move back there so I can ride Timberline again! Theres a bunch of mountains out here but they arent that good and the conditions have blown the last 2 years. 

Anyways.... nice to meet you guys. ccasion14:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You could have moved to Arkansas. There are worse places. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 72 Virgins (Jul 16, 2013)

Very true. Thanks for the welcome!


----------

